# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Επαρχιακά Ασύρματα Δίκτυα

## gaig

Καλησπέρα boyzzz! Ξέρω..πού κολλάω εγώ,αλλά θα σας εξηγήσω 
παρακάτω  ::  

Για να μπω στο θέμα τώρα,σχεδιάζω ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο σε μία μικρή 
επαρχιακή πολή και πέρνω ιδέες από έταιρα επαρχιακά wifi όπως και το
δικό σας! Επειδή μιλάμε για λίγα άτομα(~20-25) σκοπεύω να τρέξω
g πρωτόκολο. Κάπου άκουσα ότι και εσείς σε g παίζετε.Αληθεύει αυτό???

Εσείς πόσους ενεργούς κόμβους έχετε? Και πόσοι υπολογίζετε ότι μπορείτε
να φθάσετε maximum? 

Αυτά τα ολίγα πάιδες...και πάλι sorry που ανακατεύομαι ανάμεσά σας! 
Αν θέλετε μπορώ να διαγράψω το ποστ μου..  ::

----------


## fotos

Επειδή ήταν εντελώς offtopic το έκανα νέο θέμα κάτω από το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης. Ίσως να ανήκει αλλού καλύτερα, αλλά αφού οι ερωτήσεις είναι σχετικές με το TRWN το αφήνω εδώ προς το παρόν.

Τώρα σχετικά με τις ερωτήσεις σου:

Σε 802.11g παίζουμε (πλέον) μόνο στα πλήρως κατευθυντικά links. Παλιά παίζαμε και στα AP πράγμα που μας έδινε καλές ταχύτητες αλλά λόγο της ιδιαίτερης τοπολογίας του δικτύου και του ότι τα AP υπερφορτώθηκαν το γυρίσαμε σε 802.11b ώστε να παίζουν όλοι οι clients καλά (και όχι μερικοί). Αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι για την αλλαγή, που δεν καλύπτονται από τα παραπάνω, ας με συμπληρώσει κάποιος...

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με τους ενεργούς κόμβους και άλλα στατιστικά, αλλά και θέματα τοπολογίας κτλ. μπορείς να δεις εδώ: http://nodedb.trwn.gr. Τώρα δεν είναι καταχωρημένοι όλοι οι κόμβοι (λείπουν ελάχιστοι) αλλά οι ενεργοί είναι 18. Σε 802.11g είναι όλα τα full backbone. Περισσότερα στο site.

Για ότι άλλο χρειαστείς και μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε εδώ θα είμαστε!  ::   :: 
-fot

----------


## gaig

Και πολύ καλά έκανες για το off-topic,ούτε κουβέντα! 

Απ'ό,τι είδα όλα τα ΑΡ παίζουν σε g εκτός από αυτό που είναι στα ΚΤΕΛ(σε b)
το οποίο δεν έχει και κανέναν πελάτη. Δεν έχετε κάνει update στο wind?
Για τους g clients τί συσκευές έχετε?

Πάνω-κάτω,και το δικό μας το δίκτυο θα έχει τον ίδιο λαό με έσας,αλλά σε
πιο μικρή γεωγραφική έκταση..

----------


## fotos

Για το b ή g ισχύει αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω. Ναι σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα η βάση δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα καθώς είμαστε εν μέσω εξεταστικής αλλά και ενδεχόμενων αλλαγών. Πάντως τώρα που το κοιτάω ακόμα και τα KTEL σε g είναι καταχωρημένο ότι παίζουν. Επίσης γιατί λες ότι δεν έχει πελάτες; Εγώ βλέπω 3 πελάτες (και ένα κατευθυντικό). Τι χάρτη κοιτάζεις;!;!  :: 

Συσκευές Linksys WRT54G με OpenWRT (linux). Αυτά χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για τα πλήρως κατευθυντικά links αλλά και για access points. Ίσως να υπάρχουν και καλύτερες επιλογές πλέον, περισσότερα μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και αλλού στο forum. Όλα περιστρέφονται γύρω από τα πόσο λεφτά έχεις να διαθέσεις (πάντα), και πόση όρεξη έχεις.

Αλήθεια σε ποιά πόλη θα στήσεις δίκτυο; Με πόσους ακόμα; Θα είναι ανοιχτό δίκτυο;
Ρωτάω γιατί μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεται και κανείς άλλος για το εγχείρημά σου...

----------


## gaig

Καλά...διαβάζω όλη μέρα και γράφω ό,τι να'ναι! Ό,τι είπα για τα ΚΤΕΛ ήθελα
να το γράψω για το trwn-Antonio.Αλλά μου το εξήγησες αυτό.. ::  
Βασικά παρατηρώ πως κάθε ΑΡ έχει 3-6 clients.Αυτός ο αριθμός είναι αρκετός
για να γεμίσει θόρυβο η μπάντα και να αναγκαστείτε να παίξετε σε Β? Ή 
είναι άλλος ο λόγος? Αυτό είναι που δεν έχω καταλάβει μέχρι στιγμής!!!  ::  

Άλλες συσκευές είχατε δοκιμάσει? Πχ. ASUS WL-500g ή D-link 2100?
Αλήθεια,τώρα τί clients έχετε?

Το δίκτυο ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι θα είναι ανοικτό σε όλους,γι'αυτό και γράφω εδώ
μέσα. Σε πρώτη φάση θα μπούμε 10 άτομα να δούμε τί γίνεται και μετά θα
ανακοινώσω την πόλη μες στο forum για να μπει όποιος θέλει! Ακόμη και 
επισκέπτες!

----------


## fotos

Βασικά άμα αφαιρέσεις τα AccessPoints (κλίκ στο κουτί κάτι από τον χάρτη) θα δεις ότι ο trwn-antonio δεν είναι BB-κόμβος (προς το παρόν, γιατί σε λίγο θα γίνει άμα δεν ήτανε γκαντέμης!). Βασικά ούτε του felix είναι πλήρως κατευθυντικό απλά υπάρχει εκεί για να κλείνει κύκλο στο BB (και να παίζει καλά το OSPF).

Δεν είμαι του RF αλλά όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ (όποιος προλάβει με διορθώνει): όλοι οι clients σε ένα Access Point παίζουν στο ίδιο κανάλι συνεπώς (θεωρητικά) δεν προσθέτουν θόρυβο. Το να κάνεις πολλά links σε διαφορετικά κανάλια (πχ. στο 2 & στο 7) προσθέτει θόρυβο. Το g έχει 3 μη αλληλεπικαλυπτόμενα κανάλια σε σχέση με το b που έχει 5, οπότε τα links σε b δεν επηρεάζουν τόσο όσα τα links σε g. Ο αριθμός των client στο AP δεν παίζει ρόλο στο RF αλλά όλοι μετά μοιράζονται το ίδιο bandwidth και επίσης δουλεύει σαν hub και όχι switch συνεπώς ένας να leachάρει τους γονατίζει όλους (λίγο πολύ).

Επίσης το θέμα είναι και οι αποστάσεις αλλά και οι κεραίες. Στα AP υπάρχουν κεραίες sector (technical details δεν θυμάμαι), σε αντίθεση με τα κατευθυντικά που έχουμε grid. Πέρα από αυτό οι αποστάσεις για τους κόμβους πελατών είναι και αυτές μεγάλες. Και οι συσκευές δεν έχουν και την καλύτερη ευαισθησία στο 802.11g (τότε, τώρα δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει, μπορεί να έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ τα πράγματα).

Οπότε απόσταση + κεραία + πλήθος clients + συσκευές => 802.11b.
Τώρα το τι θα επιλέξεις εξαρτάται κυρίως από την τοπολογία σου και την ιδιαιτερότητα της πόλης. Πάντως στο g είχαμε πιάσει και ταχύτητες 17Mbit (!). Τώρα στο b έχουμε κλειδώσει στα 5.5 και έχουμε: 1.98 Mbits/sec.

Όπως είπα και πριν πάντως ισχύει ότι:
You get what you pay for!

ΥΓ. Τώρα εαν κάποιος μπορεί να τα διατυπώσει καλύτερα τα παραπάνω (ή πιο σωστά γιατί μπορεί να λέω και μ@λ@κίες) ας το κάνει...

----------


## gaig

Είσαι πολύ κατανοητός φίλε μου..και σε ευχαριστώ! 
Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι τελευταίο το οποίο είναι πιο κοντα σε αυτό που θέλω
να κάνω εγώ..
Σκεφτήκατε πότε(ή δοκιμάσατε ποτέ) να έχετε τα ΑΡ σας σε g και τα ΒΒ-links 
σε a? Έτσι ώστε στον ίδιο ιστό να μην έχετε πολλά g κανάλια,αλλά μόνο
ένα! 
Αυτά..Thanx και πάλι και καλό βράδυ..

----------


## fotos

Όταν το στήναμε συσκευές πολλές σε 802.11a δεν υπήρχαν και επίσης το νομικό καθεστώς τους ήταν ( και είναι; ) ασαφές, πράγμα που το καθιστά απαγορευτικό. Καλά εδώ που τα λέμε αρκετά είναι τα ασαφή σε σχέση με τις μπάντες κτλ. από την ΕΕΤΤ. Πάντως δεν το δοκιμάσαμε αν και τώρα υπάρχει πρόθεση κάποια links να γυρίσουν σε 802.11a, αλλά είναι χαμηλής προτεραιότητας το θέμα.

Καληνύχτα! (irc το κάναμε το forum  :: )
-fot

----------


## gaig

> Συσκευές Linksys WRT54G με OpenWRT (linux).


Ναι..ξέρω για τα wrt και τα revisions. Είναι εύκολη η εγκατάσταση και η
ρύθμιση του openwrt αν δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει ποτέ και δεν έχεις και 
κάποιον να στο δείξει...?  ::

----------


## alg0

Τιποτα δεν ειναι ευκολο εαν δεν εχεις καποιον guru διπλα σου να σου δειξει πραγματα. Παλι καλα που υπαρχει και το google , και υστερα απο λιγες ωρες διαβασματος θα μπορεσεις να κανεις οτιδηποτε βαλεις στο μυαλο σου με τα linksys και το openWRT

Προσωπικη συμβουλη ιδικα εαν θελεις οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να αγορασεις , ειναι να αποφυγεις τα linksys , και να στησεις ταρατσοPC (θα σου κανουν τη ζωη ευκολη) προτεινω Debian linux latest/testing και για hardware:

Mini PCI Adaptor - Four MiniPCI Standard Slots
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

61.50

Wistron CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g miniPCI wireless card
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

1..4 x41.65

Pigtail cable I-PEX -> N female bulkhead (15 cm)
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

1..4 x 5.00

Οσο για τα ταρατσοPC μπορεις να αγορασεις μεταχειρισμενα μεχρι 1 GHz , 256 ram ktl ktl me 80 euro και να πεταξεις πανω ΟΣΑ interfaces θελεις. Επισης θα μπορεσεις να παιξεις σε 802.11απαπαπα (παιζει και να ειναι πλεον νομιμο, ρωτα λιγακι αθηνα να μαθεις)

----------


## gaig

Δυστυχώς η δική μου περίπτωση διαφέρει από τη δική σας.. Οι συντοπίτες
μου δεν έχουν καθόλου γνώσεις.. Γι'αυτό και το θέμα ταρατσο-pc το έχω
βγάλει από τον νου μου.(άσε το άλλο.που να βρω 10pcια μεταχειρισμένα τώαρα??)
Επειδή,όμως,γνωρίζουν ότι δεν έχουν γνώσεις και επειδή έχουν και θέληση
πολλή, είναι διατεθιμένοι από τη μία να αχοληθούν πολύ από την άλλη να 
βάλουν το χέρι πιο βαθιά στην τσέπη... Δεν πρόκειτα για φοιτητές δλδ όπως εγώ.

Για ΑΡs και BBs θα αγοραστεί A-class εξοπλισμός,αλλά αυτό που με βασανίζει
είναι το θέμα των clients. Δεν ξέρω ΤΙ να τους πάρω! Να τους πάρω ένα wrap
με μία CM9 στον καθένα? Θα τα βγάλουν πέρα με το configuration? Να τους
πάρω ένα D-link 2100 στον καθένα που κατεβάζει και ισχύ στο 1 db? Αυτό
θα το καταφέρουν,αλλά έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου για το ράδιό του..
ΤΙ στην ευχή να τους πάρω? Έχω λαλήσει..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alg0

> Για ΑΡs και BBs θα αγοραστεί A-class εξοπλισμός,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο ποιο decent εξοπλισμος ειναι wrap + microtik + cm9. Και παλι δεν ειναι η τελεια λυση, μιας και ο cpu ανεβαινει στο 100% οταν 2 Α interfaces δουλευουν στο 100%
> 
> 
> ...


1. Το D-Link ξεχνατο. Εχω ενα, και δε το εχω βγαλει καν απο το κουτι του.

2. wrap+cm9+mikrotik ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ευκολο στο settarisma. Web based 100% και σου δινει και το flexibility να βαλεις 2ο interface

Στη θεση σου θα εψαχνα για καμοια ομαδικη (ή θα ξεκινουσα μια) για cm9 + wrap. Μιας που θελεις αρκετα κομματια, ισως να αξιζει η ομαδικη. απο την αλλη μπορεις να αγορασεις ενα κομματι , για να πειραματιστεις με 1 κομβο + 1 client, και μονο εαν εισαι ικανοποιημενος να προχωρησεις με αυτη τη λυση για ολους σου τους clients/κομβους

----------


## gaig

> 2. wrap+cm9+mikrotik ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ευκολο στο settarisma. Web based 100% και σου δινει και το flexibility να βαλεις 2ο interface


Πιστεύεις ότι με αυτή τη λύση θα μπορέσω να παίξω σε g mode? Αυτό είναι
που με απασχολεί περισσότερο.. 
Για να βάλω mikrotik σε όλα τα wrap είναι free ή θέλει license?
Το mikrotik του wrap μπορώ να το διαχειρίζομαι μέσω winbox?




> Στη θεση σου θα εψαχνα για καμοια ομαδικη (ή θα ξεκινουσα μια) για cm9 + wrap. Μιας που θελεις αρκετα κομματια, ισως να αξιζει η ομαδικη.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό.. Μιας και θέλω πολλά κομμάτια μπορεί να 
ενδιαφερθούν και άλλοι να συμμετέχουν. Εγώ,μπορώ να ξεκινήσω μια
ομαδική στο AWMN ή αυτό είναι προνόμιο όσων ανήκουν στο AWMN?

----------


## zafevolution

> Για να βάλω mikrotik σε όλα τα wrap είναι free ή θέλει license?
> Το mikrotik του wrap μπορώ να το διαχειρίζομαι μέσω winbox?


Χρειάζονται την ίδια άδεια που χρειάζονται και τα windows που φαντάζομαι έχεις  ::  
Πάντως κάποιος απο το AWMN (o dti νομίζω) πουλάει Lisence για mikrotik..
Ναι μπορείς μέσω winbox να διαχειρίζεσαι το mikrotik..

----------


## gaig

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gaig
> 
> Για να βάλω mikrotik σε όλα τα wrap είναι free ή θέλει license?
> Το mikrotik του wrap μπορώ να το διαχειρίζομαι μέσω winbox?
> 
> 
> Χρειάζονται την ίδια άδεια που χρειάζονται και τα windows που φαντάζομαι έχεις  
> Ναι μπορείς μέσω winbox να διαχειρίζεσαι το mikrotik..


Άμα είναι σαν τις άδειες που έχω για τα windows,τότε...είναι μούρλια!  ::

----------


## alg0

> Πιστεύεις ότι με αυτή τη λύση θα μπορέσω να παίξω σε g mode? Αυτό είναι
> που με απασχολεί περισσότερο..


1.8 MBytes /sec εχω πετυχει εγω... σε G mode




> Για να βάλω mikrotik σε όλα τα wrap είναι free ή θέλει license?
> Το mikrotik του wrap μπορώ να το διαχειρίζομαι μέσω winbox?


Ναι, ειναι φτιαγμενο κυριως για Windows users το mikrotik




> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό.. Μιας και θέλω πολλά κομμάτια μπορεί να 
> ενδιαφερθούν και άλλοι να συμμετέχουν. Εγώ,μπορώ να ξεκινήσω μια
> ομαδική στο AWMN ή αυτό είναι προνόμιο όσων ανήκουν στο AWMN?


Νο, μπορεις και εσυ να ξεκινησεις μια ομαδικη, αρκει να ασχοληθεις για να την ολοκληρωσεις... διαφορετικα απλα πες οτι ενδιαφερεσαι για πολλα κομματια , και ζητας βοηθεια για ολοκληρωση ομαδικης στο καταλληλο section.

alg0-->"Τωρα οσον αφορα την αδεια του microtik μολις κοιταξα 92.3 ευρο για level 5. Aπλα σε μια ομαδικη του AWMN την ειχαν αγορασει προς 55 ευρο ..."
μπορει να γινει εδω καποια καλυτερη τιμη ?"

smarag-(owner of Linkshop)->"Κατι καλύτερο θα κανουμε. "

----------


## gaig

> 1.8 MBytes /sec εχω πετυχει εγω... σε G mode


Μόνο τόσο? Ωπα..κάτσε ρε φίλε! Μην τα λες απότομα αυτά! Με μ@μ@ς!!  ::  

Και γιατί τόσο λίγο αν επιτρέπεται? Στην Τρίπολη όλα αυτά?

----------


## dti

> Πάντως κάποιος απο το AWMN (o dti νομίζω) πουλάει Lisence για mikrotik..


Είχα οργανώσει πέρυσι για λογαριασμό πολλών μελών του backbone την ομαδική για την αγορά επίσημων αδειών Mikrotik απευθείας από την εταιρία που παράγει το εν λόγω λειτουργικό.
Τότε, λόγω μαζικής αγοράς και εξαντλητικών διαπραγματεύσεων από τον nkladakis πετύχαμε τιμή 40 ευρώ / άδεια. Τώρα, συνεχίζοντας να κάνουμε χρήση του account που μας έχουν φτιάξει, μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε την άδεια Level 5 (με δυνατότητα updates για 3 χρόνια) με τελικό κόστος γύρω στα 54 ευρώ, ανεξάρτητα ποσότητας αδειών.

----------


## fotos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alg0
> 
> 1.8 MBytes /sec εχω πετυχει εγω... σε G mode
> 
> 
> Μόνο τόσο? Ωπα..κάτσε ρε φίλε! Μην τα λες απότομα αυτά! Με μ@μ@ς!!  
> 
> Και γιατί τόσο λίγο αν επιτρέπεται? Στην Τρίπολη όλα αυτά?


Αν δεν έχει κάνει λάθος ο alg0 και δεν εννοούσε 1.8M*bits*/sec, αλλά όντως εννοούσε M*Bytes*/sec τότε δεν θα το έλεγα λίγο.
Αυτό που ανακοίνωσε είναι 1.8 * 8 = 14.4M*bits/s*. Αυτή την ταχύτητα δεν την βλέπεις σε 802.11b.
Μην μου πεις ότι είναι λίγο... (για ασύρματο δίκτυο πάντα).

----------


## gaig

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gaig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alg0
> 
> ...


Αυτό κατάλαβα και εγώ.. Αλλά για maximum speed με g εξοπλισμό που
αποτελείται από wrap και cm9 δεν είναι λίγο? Και μιλάμε πάντα maximum 
speed και όχι μέση..  ::

----------


## warchief

Συγνώμη, αλλα τι ταχύτητες περιμένεις να έχεις?

Μόνο με ξεχειλωμένα super-a,g θα δεις παραπάνω ταχύτητες.

----------


## gaig

> Συγνώμη, αλλα τι ταχύτητες περιμένεις να έχεις?
> 
> Μόνο με ξεχειλωμένα super-a,g θα δεις παραπάνω ταχύτητες.


Εκεί που θέλω να τα βάλω είναι wifi-free η περιοχή (εντελώς!) και δεν έχω
πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιήσω ότι θέλω. Απλά,επειδή έμαθα ότι πιλοτικά 
τρέχατε και εσείες σε g ήθελα την εμπειρία σας!  ::

----------


## giant

Με atheros καρτες εχουμε πιασει 20 και 40 Mbits/sec σε bandwith test προς τη μια και την αλλη κατευθυνση σε πολη που ειναι ακομα παρθενα απο ασυρματα interfaces. Οσο φυσικα θα γεμιζει η πολη με θορυβο αυτες οι ταχυτητες θα πεφτουν. Παντως και στη θεσ/νικη μερικα Link παιζουν περιπου 20 και 30. Οσον αφορα το a δεν εχει διαφορα με το g ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο (δουλευουν και τα δυο με ofdm) με την διαφορα οτι εχει γινει προσαρμογη να παιζει στα 5 GHz και φυσικα σε πολεις που ειναι ηδη γεματες με g intefaces αν παιζεις σε a γλυτωνεις τον θορυβο.

----------


## alg0

Οντως ενωουσα 1.8MBytes / sec και αυτο το πετυχα με 2 cm9 καρτουλες που η μεταξυ τους αποσταση ηταν λιγα cm και δεν υπηρχε καμοια κεραιουλα. Mιλαω παντα για G. Με τις ιδιες καρτουλες επιασε 2.1ΜBytes/sec (σε αρχεια περιπου 600 MBytes, αυτο ηταν το average).

Μπορει το 802.11b να διαφημιζει 11Mbps , αλλα στην πραξη δεν το εχω δει να παιζει πανω απο 4.8Mbps (600kbytes/sec)

Mπορει το 802.11g να διαφημιζει 54Mbps, αλλα στην πραξη δεν το εχω δει να παιζει πανω απο 15Μbps (1.8Mbytes/sec)

kαι τελος το 802.11α να διαφημιζει 54Mbps, αλλα στην πραξη ... 18Μbps (2,1-2,2 Mbytes/sec)




> ...a new generation of products promising rip-roaring speeds of 108 Mbit/s or 125 Mbit/s.
> 
> Informal testing shows that the real-world throughput of these souped-up devices is actually more like 22 to 24 Mbit/s. This sounds disappointing, but is still significantly faster than the real-world performance you get with basic 54 Mbit/s 802.11g cards - around 18 Mbit/s.
> 
> ....
> The fact is that real Wi-Fi speeds, measured in terms of file transfers, have always been slower than the claimed data rate. This is because headers, handshakes and other overhead take up a substantial amount of the available bandwidth. Here are the real file transfer speeds I measured with each class of WLAN product:
> 
> * 802.11b, nominally 11 Mbit/s, actual throughput 4.5Mbit/s
> * 802.11g, nominally 54 Mbit/s, actual throughput 18 Mbit/s
> * Boosted G, nominally 108 Mbit/s or 125 Mbit/s, actual throughput 22 to 24 Mbit/s


source: http://www.techworld.com/mobility/featu ... tureID=641

δεν το εψαξα και πολυ, αλλα η μικρη εμπειρια μου με μετρησεις συμφωνει 100% με αυτα που μπορει ο καθενας να βρει στο internet

Μιλαμε παντα για file-transfers. Εαν καποιος εχει δει 2-3 Mbps μεγαλυτερα νουμερα απο τα δικα μου, αυτο ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο και φανταζομαι αρκετοι θα εχουν δει, και ισως και αυτη τη στιγμη να χαιρονται τετοιες και μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες....

Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για το νεο σας δικτυο, αντώνης

----------


## Zakk

Αλήθεια το WiMAX να σε ικανοποιεί gaig?  ::   ::   ::  
Πέραν τις πλάκας συμφωνώ με τα παιδία.
Πάντως το καλύτερο είναι να γίνει όλο σε a [bblinks&aps], με cm9 και debian box στα ap, και cm9 με wrap στους clients.
Υπόψιν ότι πάνω από ένα interface, ειδικά σε a, θες debian box, γιατί το wrap ταναπαλιάζει.
Επίσης θα έχετε και μπόλικα κανάλια με καθαρότατο radio..

----------


## papashark

> Οντως ενωουσα 1.8MBytes / sec και αυτο το πετυχα με 2 cm9 καρτουλες που η μεταξυ τους αποσταση ηταν λιγα cm και δεν υπηρχε καμοια κεραιουλα. Mιλαω παντα για G. Με τις ιδιες καρτουλες επιασε 2.1ΜBytes/sec (σε αρχεια περιπου 600 MBytes, αυτο ηταν το average).
> 
> Μπορει το 802.11b να διαφημιζει 11Mbps , αλλα στην πραξη δεν το εχω δει να παιζει πανω απο 4.8Mbps (600kbytes/sec)
> 
> Mπορει το 802.11g να διαφημιζει 54Mbps, αλλα στην πραξη δεν το εχω δει να παιζει πανω απο 15Μbps (1.8Mbytes/sec)
> 
> kαι τελος το 802.11α να διαφημιζει 54Mbps, αλλα στην πραξη ... 18Μbps (2,1-2,2 Mbytes/sec)


Aντώνη πολύ λίγο σου έποιασε...

Μεταξύ 2 laptop στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με 802.11a turbο, έχω δει 5MByte/s (40mbit) σε bandwidth test.

Σε 802.11g (χωρίς turbo, injection, intercooler κλπ), έχω δει από 14.5 (dlink 2000), μέχρι 22.5 (orinoco 802.11abg gold pcmia)

Σε 802.11b αρκετοί έχουμε δει και 700KBytes/s, σε ένα λινκ που είχα παλιά, έπαιζε στο 90% του χρόνου σε ταχύτητες 600-650ΚΒytes (cisco to cisco)

----------


## gaig

Έχοντας μιλήσει και με άλλα άτομα μέσα στο forum προσανατολίζομαι 
προς το να αποφύγω το Α στα ΑΡ.Μου έκοψε τα πόδια ο @rgi!! Μάλλον σε g 
και τα ΒΒ σε α-απλό δοκιμαστικά και μετά δοκιμές σε turbo..
Όσο για το debian..είναι πολύ νωρίς για μένα! 

@alg0 Ευχαριστώ! Ελπίζω και εγώ να βλέπω έστω και αυτές τις ταχύτητες 
και μάλιστα με καλή απόκριση...!  ::

----------

